# Noise at high RPM/3rd and 4th gear



## Lawddog (Jan 2, 2020)

Hey fellas, 
Maybe one of you fine gentlemen (and ladies if there are any on here) have experianced this. There is a high pitched noise coming from what i think is the transmission in 3 and 4th gear at higher rpm (especially when i step on the gas). To me, it sounds like some sort of bearing noise but it could be something else other than the tranny, right? 

Its got the original Muncie 4 speed in it. 

Thanks guys, 
V/r Jason


----------

